# Tension Tamer Tea OK?



## clover (Nov 20, 2001)

My little one doesn't sleep well and I have occasional insomnia . I get anxious when I am to tired which then causes me to have a hard time sleeping and It's a vicious cycle. I am wondering if the Celestial Seasonings Tension Tamer tea is Ok while breastfeeding I do drink the sleepy time but it is pretty mild. Or if anyone has any other suggestions I would be most grateful!!!. Melatonin really doesn't seem to work for me.
Thanks!


----------



## nichole (Feb 9, 2004)

hmmm i want to know, too. I'm curious if it will make you too drowsy if you take it in the day or too sleepy to tend to children in the middle of the night.


----------

